# The Rampart Rescue (this is not a OIS, but a job well done none the less)



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

On January 19, 2022, at approximately 5:45 P.M, a Los Angeles Police Department Sergeant was driving eastbound Bellevue Ave, approaching Echo Park Ave, when he observed a community member in distress. This community member began to run toward the Sergeant’s police vehicle, while holding a child, as he yelled for help. The Sergeant exited his police vehicle and immediately observed that the child was not breathing and appeared lifeless. The Sergeant requested additional units, along with the Los Angeles Fire Department (LAFD), and immediately began to perform first aid to the child. Through his assessment, the Sergeant discovered a choking hazard inside the child’s airway. He conducted a finger sweep and back thrust. As a result of his efforts, the unknown choking hazard dislodged and the child regained consciousness. LAFD personnel arrived on scene and transported the child to Children's Hospital where she was treated by medical staff and listed in stable condition.


----------

